# Live rock



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I currently have 15 lbs give or take a few pounds.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

ill say 30.. more the better, but without looking too stuffed.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Yeah I don't want it to look to stuffed.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Yeah I don't want it to look to stuffed.


 yeh, stuffed is ugly... which is why i usually put lr in the sump on my setups


----------



## T'S DENTICULATUS (Apr 4, 2004)

I would say 20- 25lbs if your doing a reef tank. If not and you want that reef look I would go with 30 beacuse your not going to have the coral bases or mushroom/polp rocks to take up more space.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I voted 20 lbs.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i say leave as is(if this is your tank....your fish need space to swim too..putting to much rock will not give them efficent room to wonder about


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You're going to hate this answer:

Depends on what kind of rock and what kind of fish (and coral).

Some fish like to hide, some live rock is porous (some, like Tonga, isn't).

30 pounds is less than you think, usually.....


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

I think I have 20LBs in my 20g. But a 6x6 area of my 20g is taken up by an internal overflow. 10LBs is no where near enough.

If you request it, some places that you order from will pick out alot of small pieces so it will be easier to aquascape.


----------

